# What should be next for the PSD4 Monte #2 smoker?



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm about ready to place my next order. I'll probably get 4 or 5 boxes since I know these cigars need some age on them.

My main experience is with Partagas Serie D No.4 and Montecristo #2. Both great cigars but I give the edge to the Partagas since it's a little more consistent and I slightly prefer the woody flavor to the Monte. Not that I would kick the Monte out of bed mind you...my box has been great so far.

I'm definitely getting a box or two of PSD4 and I'm looking for recommendations on what else to get. Other Cuban's I've recently smoked were an Edmundo and a couple of Esplendidos. I thoroughly enjoyed the Edmundo but the Cohiba was just okay for me. It had some burn issues and is just too damned big to enjoy more than once a month.

My preference for sizes would be robusto, corona grande, torpedo and I would consider a petit corona if it comes highly recommended. I like a med-full cigar with woodiness and some mild grassiness. Flavor wise I'm pretty open to anything but I place a premium on consistency and construction. I don't care how much it costs...if it's hard to smoke I toss it.

My price range is roughly that of the cigars mentioned...$9 per. It would be great if someone could recommend a cheaper cigar off the beaten path. Maybe something in the $6-$7 range that I could get a box of. I might get several 3 or 10 packs if a lot of cigars come highly recommened.

Thanks!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

I've never had the PSD4, but I am a huge Monte #2 fan (finishing an '06 now)

If you want some classic flavors and off the path a bit, I'd recommend the RyJ bellicosos and SP bellicosos. I really like them both. Some aren't so keen on them, but i find them consistent and tasty.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

This thread has a ton of information that might help you.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24672

You will likely get a ton of responses here as well.

My :2? 
Montecristo Especials No. 1
San Cristobal El Principe
Ramon Allones Small Club Corona
Punch Punch
H. Upmann Mag 46
Bolivar Royal Coronas
Hoyo du Monterrey Epicure No. 2

The list is endless.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

How about some Bolivar Belicoso Finos or maybe some ERDM Choix Supremes?

num num


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

A few I'd add in.

RASS
Trinidad Reyes


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

H. Upmann Corona Major is a nice cheap cigar. As is Trinidad Reyes and Boli Petite Corona. :dr


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

pnoon said:


> My :2?
> Montecristo Especials No. 1
> San Cristobal El Principe
> Ramon Allones Small Club Corona
> ...


Thanks for those...the Boliva seems to be highly rated and in my price range. Can anybody recommend an online retailer that sells 3 packs? The one I use doesn't usually sell 3 packs. It looks like I'm going to get a bunch of recommendations but unfortunately I can't store more than 4 or 5 boxes at this time.

Keep the info coming, thanks!


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I would suggest putting a list on a spinning wheel and give it a twirl, where it lands is your next purchase.


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

Do you like the larger ring gauges or is it alright in the 38 to 46 ring?

OX


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

krisko said:


> Thanks for those...the Boliva seems to be highly rated and in my price range. Can anybody recommend an online retailer that sells 3 packs? The one I use doesn't usually sell 3 packs. It looks like I'm going to get a bunch of recommendations but unfortunately I can't store more than 4 or 5 boxes at this time.
> 
> Keep the info coming, thanks!


Asking for and discussing vendors that sell Cuban cigars is not allowed.
Please read this thread
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4370


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

I'll also put a vote in for the Mag 46...love these.

I'd also throw the Juan Lopez #2 into the ring.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Ramon Allones- CC or SS
Bolivar- PC, BF, or coronas juniors 

07 RASS are smoking really good right now for being so young. put a year or 2 more on them and they will be perfect IMO


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Another vote for the H. Upmann Mag 46 here. Cohiba Robustos are pretty good too.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Try a Diplomatico #2. Same size as the Monte, but a different profile. To me they taste like smoking chocolate chip cookie dough. Yummy.

Also, I have a feeling you may like the Punch marca. I like the Super Selection #1's the best, a corona grande. You may want to try the 3 Punch corona gordas that are available: Royal Selection #11, Punch Punch, and Black Prince (this one is discontinued but still findable).


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> Try a Diplomatico #2. Same size as the Monte, but a different profile. To me they taste like smoking chocolate chip cookie dough. Yummy.


I agree with the Diplomatico No. 2. Comparable to the Montecristo No. 2 but sweeter.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the Monte No. 2 and the PSD4, they are probably my top 2 right now... so it sounds out tastes might be similar. I recently picked up a box of Bolivar Belicoso Finos and if you like a stronger cigar this may just be the one for you. Get your hands on a few singles and see if you like 'em as much as I do. An other great smoke to try would be the Diplomatico No. 2.
I noticed that someone mentioned the Sancho Panza Belicoso. I haven't had it but I think it's on my to do list.
Happy smoking!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

PM sent :tu


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Navydoc said:


> PM sent :tu


Oh Damn what is the Doc up too now!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Agree with all the recomendations, especially the Mag 46. You might want to also try the Mag 50.....:tu


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

OpusXtasy said:


> Do you like the larger ring gauges or is it alright in the 38 to 46 ring?
> 
> OX


I'll try anything once, though I prefer a 42 and up.

I'll keep researching the recommendations so far but it would appear the top 3 for me so far are the Diplomaticos #2, Bolivar Royal Corona, and the H.Uppman Magnum 46.

What, no love for the Edmundo?


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

The flavour profile your looking for is a bit off my beaten path. For a woodsy robusto type cigar the best I could suggest is JL2 or HdM Epi 2. Of the two I would pick the JL2.

I got a lot of woodiness from an HdM des Dieux, and really enjoyed it. However I have very limited experience with it.

Branching out from what you listed in your flavours, I would echo sentiments for RASS and Mag 46. Both have been very consistent for me in both construction and flavour. I love Bolivar and would heartily recommend exploring them.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

krisko said:


> What, no love for the Edmundo?


Edmundos are great but I thought you were looking to try other marcas...


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Bear said:


> Edmundos are great but I thought you were looking to try other marcas...


True, but I would get a box if it were highly recommended. I just ordered a box of RASS, BRC, Mille Fleurs (recommended in other threads as a nice cheapie), and Diplomaticos #2. Now to exercise some restraint for at least a few months until these cigars can really shine.

I think I need another humidor. Maybe a new wife while I'm thinking about it.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

RASS gets my vote. You can get a box for about $175 or so


----------



## SmokeFiend (Jan 13, 2008)

I have really been enjoying the H. Upmann Connaisseur No.1 lately, if you want a good cheap smoke go with a Partagas Petit Corona Especiales or a Party short both can be had for under $150/box.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

I would suggest a Punch Punch if it hasn't already been mentioned. A must try in my opinion.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Well you've started with two great cigars in the PSD4 and Monte #2. I would suggest the following if your looking for something around the same ring gauge.

In order of what I like:

RASS
Boli RC
VR Famosos
Punch Punch
HDM Epi #2
JL #2
Dip #2
San Cristobal La Fuerza


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

H. Upmann #2 - You'll never smoke another Monte #2


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Based on what I'm smoking now, I'd have to throw in a vote for RyJ Ex #3's as well.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Mr. Doug said:


> H. Upmann #2 - You'll never smoke another Monte #2


The reviews would suggest it's a more consistent alternative to the Montecristo.

I had another Montecristo with a buddy yesterday and it tasted great but went out 3 or 4 times. This is unfortunate...I probably won't buy another box until the quality control improves. I recently bought a box of Diplomaticos #2, I'll probably smoke them up and then get the Upmann #2.


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

I know more people that are on HU2s from MC2s. The consistency seems to be the determining factor.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

krisko said:


> The reviews would suggest it's a more consistent alternative to the Montecristo.
> 
> I had another Montecristo with a buddy yesterday and it tasted great but went out 3 or 4 times. This is unfortunate...I probably won't buy another box until the quality control improves. I recently bought a box of Diplomaticos #2, I'll probably smoke them up and then get the Upmann #2.


In my experience, when Monte 2's are on they're better, but they're not on as often.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

I see a lot of HdM Epi #2 recommendations here...never had a #2, but had a #1 last night that was very good. I seem to like most HdM vitolas, so I'd recommend them.






Oh, Punch Punch is mighty fine too


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I just enjoyed some Bolivar RCs with a buddy and I think they won him over. He's a huge Cohiba fan but now he literally wants to try every Bolivar made today. I talked him into buying half the line and I'll buy the other half and we'll box split.


----------

